# X1950XTX limited speeds...



## dinmaster (Oct 8, 2006)

I recently got a x1950xtx and plugged it in to find out that the speeds are limited and should be higher, 508mhz core and 600mhz ram... should be running at 600/1000 could some people help me out with this problem, sort of new to this not working.. thanks  P.S. ran it in 3dmarks 2001 and got a score of 19912   thats really sad for a card like this


----------



## xylomn (Oct 8, 2006)

When not running 3d apps like games for example the card lowers its settings to help it run cooler....  however when you start up a 3d app it'll set itself to its proper specs


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes no need to panic, if you look under the Overdrive tab you will see its 3D speeds under the Requested speeds.


----------



## dinmaster (Oct 8, 2006)

i was just wondering because my 3dmarks results i think are low... i see what you mean, the requested speeds are 648/999. And drivers for this thing are a pain, had to find 6.10 beta drivers because the 6.9 don't work. thanks guys


----------



## misaki_v2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I too had similar problem.
Got 578.25 and 600 mhz.
When i manulaly slide the slider up and click Set Clock. it still goes back to those  # by itself.
I obtained those # originally when i use the Max Core / Max Mem function.

I heard the catalyst control panel actually for some unknown reason drags down the speed of the video card, was this rumor true? Sorry about asking so much.. i am a newbie on hardwares stuffs like these ~_~


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't be scared to ask anything. 

I am currently working on a thread about how everything works in Cat, some people don't like the memory it uses. I recommend ATi Try Tools if memory is a big thing for you.


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2006)

ATi tray tools doesn't even work on my computer. I get to move the speeds but not lock it.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 26, 2006)

I had a simular problem with overclocker I could put up the volts but when I went back it had moved them back down, I figured my psu dident have enought juice so it bumped it back down when I started a game.


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you tried adjusting via the bios for your GPU?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 26, 2006)

nope, I extracted my bios from it before to see if it was a pro core.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2006)

Agility said:


> ATi tray tools doesn't even work on my computer. I get to move the speeds but not lock it.



Try this ver http://www.radeon2.ru/atitray/attsetup.exe

You need to make a profile


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been having good luck recently with ATI Tray Tools and the X1900XTX.  At first, it wasn't easy figuring out.  Hope I'm not stating the obvious:

I've only used the "Hardware" option (the right click "radioactive symbol"). Before you bump up the core, mem - set fan profile to somethign more aggressive (middle tab) then go the to the voltages tab:

ON EACH TAB, MAKE SURE TO CHECK "Include in Profile"

Set GPU Core to 1.425v (Stock 3D mode voltages)
Leave Mem at 2.086 (Stock 3D mode voltages)

Set GPU to 650 and Mem to 775, open the 3D view

I used the artifact scanner and let ir run for a long while, no probs.  If you don't have any probs, Save the profile as default.  Each time you start Tray Tools, it'll load that profile.

I did find max mem and core - at 1.45/2.088 I'm at 710/810 (not bad).  DONT DO THIS UNATTENDED.  In some cases, the system crashed (black screen) and once had to recover vis safe mode in XP.

Half-Life looks like a dream at those speeds 1920x1200 everything maxed out!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 4, 2006)

my set up doesnt like any thing outside of the  ccc range with atitool... i did try att but had even worse luck with that on my x19500xtx cards in crossfire mode.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 8, 2006)

update > once i disabled the two services atitool works outside ccc range now.


----------

